# What do you expect from Luke?



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

With Artest more of a 35+ min/game type of player than Ariza was, Luke probably wont get as many minutes as he did last season. But I think when he is healthy, he can be a very good 10-15 min backup. He can get sneaky little shots around the basket and keep the offense flowing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I expect him to wave a towel as good as Mateen Cleaves ever did.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I expect for him to get hated on way more than he should be....and for him to become a top 15 3pt shooter (% wise)in the NBA this season...book it haters


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He was really solid in the Finals, I'll give him that. The dude shot 80% from the field.

I just expect him to be a decent player off the bench, and I'd like for him to hit his open mid-range jumpers. Averages of 6ppg, 3rpg and 2apg would be solid but the important thing is for him to shoot the ball at a 45% clip.

And I'm not too sure Luke's minutes will be that affected by Artest. I still think he'll get about 15mpg just because he can play both forward positions and he's Phil's pet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I expect him to be better this year. Nothing like he was in his contract year a few years back, but better than last year. Like DN said, he was pretty impressive during the finals, so there is some hope.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It seems like Luke has had nagging injuries for the past couple seasons. The end of last year was the first time in a while that he had been injury free for an extended period of time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

To play a lot regardless of his production.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> To play a lot regardless of his production.


Do you really think so? The only way I see Luke playing even as much as he did last year is if Artest's play is detrimental to the team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Do you really think so? The only way I see Luke playing even as much as he did last year is if Artest's play is detrimental to the team.


Where there's a Phil, there's a way.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm actually surprised there aren't a ton of wise cracks about how horrible he is so far in this thread? 

But yeah I doubt he plays more than 15-18 minutes a game this year. Probably will average 3 field goal attempts a game and as many assists. He will fill his role.

Plus Phil will tinker some games and drop him out of the rotation in favor of moving Kobe to the 3 or playing Morrison.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

he's a 6 million dollar insurance when artest goes bat **** crazy. that being said, i think he'll do a phenomenal job keeping the lakers afloat with his hustle and unmatched knowledge of the triangle offense.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He will be a mediocre player who is paid too much money.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

All heart, nothing less.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I expect nothing from the guy. He won't do anything to help the team. I am hoping Morrison steps up and take the few remaining minutes at the 3.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^hater...foot will enter mouth around Feb on this comment


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

sylaw said:


> I expect nothing from the guy. He won't do anything to help the team. I am hoping Morrison steps up and take the few remaining minutes at the 3.


Wow. Those are fightin' words right there.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

sylaw said:


> I expect nothing from the guy. He won't do anything to help the team. I am hoping Morrison steps up and take the few remaining minutes at the 3.


Adam Morrison is the biggest joke to ever get an NBA contract. Ever. Period.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Adam Morrison is the biggest joke to ever get an NBA contract. Ever. Period.


Morrison wasn't that bad until he got injured. You don't average 12 points a game in the NBA by accident. 

Worth of a high draft pick? No. This is a contract year for him and looked pretty good in the summer league so we will see if he regains some confidence.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I expect him to be Luke; flashes of good play and long stretches of mediocrity.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke is terrible and horrible at times other times he jump starts our offense with slick passing and smart plays. 

we'll get a mix of the solid and the crap.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ^hater...foot will enter mouth around Feb on this comment


Based on his past track record, I think it's more likely that I'm right on this one.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

doesn't Phil already like Luke a lot, he makes good passes in the triangle n'est pas? i usually impressed with his play despite his reputation


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^

Of course. I have said here many times Luke has a better knowledge of Triangle system on the team, besides Kobe.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

luke will always be a come and go player. 

All we can hope for is some consistency.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want Luke to come into the season hitting the three well, like he kind of did a few seasons ago.

I think he's got his uses despite his problems.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not expecting much, just good passing, hustle, and a lot of really frusterating games.


----------

